# Eclipse schließt einfach ohne Fehlermeldung



## Akkulader (7. Okt 2014)

Moin

Seit ein paar Tagen schließt Eclipse einfach irgendwann, ohne direkt eine Fehlermeldung anzuzeigen. Heute hab ich entdeckt, dass eine Errorbeschreibung als .txt gespeichert wurde.

Ich wäre euch unendlich dankbar,falls ihr mir helfen könntet!!!
Hier mal das Log

```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x000007fef1a26890, pid=1540, tid=5716
#
# JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_20-b26) (build 1.8.0_20-b26)
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (25.20-b23 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ieframe.dll+0x146890]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x00000000026bd800):  JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=5716, stack(0x0000000000030000,0x0000000000130000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x0000000000000000

Registers:
RAX=0x0000000000000000, RBX=0x000000008000ffff, RCX=0x0000000000000002, RDX=0x0000000000000008
RSP=0x000000000012e2a0, RBP=0x00000000026bd9e8, RSI=0x0000000000000000, RDI=0x0000000000317518
R8 =0x000007fef1a6c518, R9 =0x0000000000000000, R10=0x0000000000000000, R11=0x000000000012e398
R12=0x0000000000000000, R13=0x0000000000000113, R14=0x000000000012e308, R15=0x00000000000306e2
RIP=0x000007fef1a26890, EFLAGS=0x0000000000010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x000000000012e2a0)
0x000000000012e2a0:   0000000000000000 000000001afd6830
0x000000000012e2b0:   000000001ba4c708 0000000800000007
0x000000000012e2c0:   0000000000000000 000007fef1a268e9
0x000000000012e2d0:   0000e1b6a68e4671 0000000000369620
0x000000000012e2e0:   000000000031e2f0 0000000000317518
0x000000000012e2f0:   0000000000317508 000007fee9c399a2
0x000000000012e300:   0000000000000113 0000000000000000
0x000000000012e310:   0000000000000000 000000007737797c
0x000000000012e320:   0000000000317508 000007fee9a68af7
0x000000000012e330:   0000000000317508 00000000000003e8
0x000000000012e340:   0000000000000001 00000000026bd9e8
0x000000000012e350:   0000000000317508 000007fee9c39928
0x000000000012e360:   0000000000317508 00000000000003e8
0x000000000012e370:   0000000000000001 0000000000000001
0x000000000012e380:   fffffffffffffffe 0000000000317518
0x000000000012e390:   0000000000000000 000007feea034b5b 

Instructions: (pc=0x000007fef1a26890)
0x000007fef1a26870:   20 4c 8b f1 e8 17 84 ec ff 33 db 48 8b f0 48 85
0x000007fef1a26880:   c0 0f 84 4a 18 1a 00 48 39 18 0f 84 0e 35 fd ff
0x000007fef1a26890:   48 8b 0e 48 8b 7c 24 48 48 8b 74 24 40 8b c3 48
0x000007fef1a268a0:   8b 5c 24 38 49 89 0e 48 83 c4 20 41 5e c3 90 90 


Register to memory mapping:

RAX=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
RBX=0x000000008000ffff is an unknown value
RCX=0x0000000000000002 is an unknown value
RDX=0x0000000000000008 is an unknown value
RSP=0x000000000012e2a0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000026bd800
RBP=0x00000000026bd9e8 is an unknown value
RSI=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
RDI=0x0000000000317518 is an unknown value
R8 =0x000007fef1a6c518 is an unknown value
R9 =0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R10=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R11=0x000000000012e398 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000026bd800
R12=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R13=0x0000000000000113 is an unknown value
R14=0x000000000012e308 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000026bd800
R15=0x00000000000306e2 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000026bd800


Stack: [0x0000000000030000,0x0000000000130000],  sp=0x000000000012e2a0,  free space=1016k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [ieframe.dll+0x146890]
C  [ieframe.dll+0x1468e9]
C  [jscript9.dll+0x2399a2]
C  [jscript9.dll+0x68af7]
C  [jscript9.dll+0x239928]
C  [mshtml.dll+0x94b5b]
C  [USER32.dll+0x19bd1]
C  [USER32.dll+0x198da]
C  [swt-win32-4236.dll+0x1e23e]
C  0x00000000039e020c

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J 6586  org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessageW(Lorg/eclipse/swt/internal/win32/MSG;)J (0 bytes) @ 0x00000000039e0192 [0x00000000039e0140+0x52]
J 15112 C2 org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch()Z (101 bytes) @ 0x000000000508fe38 [0x000000000508fba0+0x298]
j  org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine$9.run()V+606
j  org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Lorg/eclipse/core/databinding/observable/Realm;Ljava/lang/Runnable;)V+12
j  org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine.run(Lorg/eclipse/e4/ui/model/application/MApplicationElement;Lorg/eclipse/e4/core/contexts/IEclipseContext;)Ljava/lang/Object;+57
j  org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.E4Workbench.createAndRunUI(Lorg/eclipse/e4/ui/model/application/MApplicationElement;)V+20
j  org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run()V+256
j  org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Lorg/eclipse/core/databinding/observable/Realm;Ljava/lang/Runnable;)V+12
j  org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Lorg/eclipse/swt/widgets/Display;Lorg/eclipse/ui/application/WorkbenchAdvisor;)I+18
j  org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(Lorg/eclipse/swt/widgets/Display;Lorg/eclipse/ui/application/WorkbenchAdvisor;)I+2
j  org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(Lorg/eclipse/equinox/app/IApplicationContext;)Ljava/lang/Object;+108
j  org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+135
j  org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+103
j  org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+29
j  org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+149
j  org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run([Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Runnable;)Ljava/lang/Object;+183
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+100
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+56
j  org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework([Ljava/lang/String;[Ljava/net/URL;)V+211
j  org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun([Ljava/lang/String;)V+126
j  org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run([Ljava/lang/String;)I+4
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x000000001ad76000 JavaThread "JavaScript indexing" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5348, stack(0x000000002b200000,0x000000002b300000)]
  0x000000001ad76800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=6096, stack(0x00000000226b0000,0x00000000227b0000)]
  0x000000001f381800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5468, stack(0x00000000224b0000,0x00000000225b0000)]
  0x000000001ad74800 JavaThread "[ThreadPool Manager] - Idle Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5976, stack(0x0000000025670000,0x0000000025770000)]
  0x000000001f383000 JavaThread "Worker-6" [_thread_blocked, id=4252, stack(0x00000000251c0000,0x00000000252c0000)]
  0x000000001ad73800 JavaThread "org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaReconciler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5760, stack(0x00000000252e0000,0x00000000253e0000)]
  0x0000000019f04800 JavaThread "Device List Monitor" [_thread_in_native, id=5676, stack(0x0000000018040000,0x0000000018140000)]
  0x0000000019f03000 JavaThread "Worker-5" [_thread_blocked, id=5464, stack(0x0000000021f20000,0x0000000022020000)]
  0x0000000019f02000 JavaThread "Monitor" [_thread_in_native, id=5380, stack(0x0000000021e20000,0x0000000021f20000)]
  0x0000000019f01800 JavaThread "Worker-4" [_thread_blocked, id=5168, stack(0x0000000020650000,0x0000000020750000)]
  0x0000000019873800 JavaThread "Worker-3" [_thread_blocked, id=5544, stack(0x0000000020550000,0x0000000020650000)]
  0x0000000019873000 JavaThread "Worker-2" [_thread_blocked, id=5480, stack(0x0000000020450000,0x0000000020550000)]
  0x0000000019872000 JavaThread "Java indexing" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6140, stack(0x0000000020350000,0x0000000020450000)]
  0x0000000019870800 JavaThread "Worker-1" [_thread_blocked, id=5836, stack(0x000000001e200000,0x000000001e300000)]
  0x000000001986d000 JavaThread "Worker-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3196, stack(0x000000001d1d0000,0x000000001d2d0000)]
  0x000000001a032000 JavaThread "EMF Reference Cleaner" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5868, stack(0x000000001b6e0000,0x000000001b7e0000)]
  0x000000001935f000 JavaThread "Worker-JM" [_thread_blocked, id=5496, stack(0x000000001a130000,0x000000001a230000)]
  0x000000001984a000 JavaThread "Bundle File Closer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5476, stack(0x000000001b3e0000,0x000000001b4e0000)]
  0x0000000017358000 JavaThread "[Timer] - Main Queue Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5568, stack(0x0000000019060000,0x0000000019160000)]
  0x00000000172ee800 JavaThread "Framework Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5268, stack(0x0000000017e30000,0x0000000017f30000)]
  0x00000000172db800 JavaThread "Start Level Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5656, stack(0x0000000017d30000,0x0000000017e30000)]
  0x00000000172f4800 JavaThread "State Data Manager" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1160, stack(0x0000000017c30000,0x0000000017d30000)]
  0x00000000173cb000 JavaThread "Framework Active Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=5164, stack(0x0000000017a00000,0x0000000017b00000)]
  0x0000000016729000 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5844, stack(0x0000000016bb0000,0x0000000016cb0000)]
  0x00000000166b1000 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1852, stack(0x0000000016ab0000,0x0000000016bb0000)]
  0x0000000014fba000 JavaThread "C2 CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5532, stack(0x00000000165b0000,0x00000000166b0000)]
  0x0000000014fb2800 JavaThread "C2 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1624, stack(0x00000000164b0000,0x00000000165b0000)]
  0x0000000014fb1800 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=908, stack(0x00000000163b0000,0x00000000164b0000)]
  0x0000000014fbf000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6040, stack(0x00000000162b0000,0x00000000163b0000)]
  0x0000000014f51800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5896, stack(0x00000000161b0000,0x00000000162b0000)]
  0x0000000014f48800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6060, stack(0x00000000160b0000,0x00000000161b0000)]
=>0x00000000026bd800 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=5716, stack(0x0000000000030000,0x0000000000130000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0000000014f44800 VMThread [stack: 0x0000000015fb0000,0x00000000160b0000] [id=5124]
  0x000000001672a800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x0000000016cb0000,0x0000000016db0000] [id=2908]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap:
 PSYoungGen      total 240128K, used 18650K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 130560K, 14% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000ebd36850,0x00000000f2a80000)
  from space 109568K, 0% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9500000,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 109056K, 0% used [0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f9500000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 212075K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 30% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccf1af48,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 111078K, capacity 117698K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12871K, capacity 14720K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K

Card table byte_map: [0x0000000011c50000,0x0000000011e60000] byte_map_base: 0x0000000011650000

Marking Bits: (ParMarkBitMap*) 0x00000000543cb460
 Begin Bits: [0x00000000123c0000, 0x00000000133c0000)
 End Bits:   [0x00000000133c0000, 0x00000000143c0000)

Polling page: 0x0000000000630000

CodeCache: size=245760Kb used=40755Kb max_used=40758Kb free=205004Kb
 bounds [0x0000000002890000, 0x00000000050a0000, 0x0000000011890000]
 total_blobs=12916 nmethods=11766 adapters=1057
 compilation: enabled

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 143.917 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 15131       3       java.util.WeakHashMap$HashIterator::nextEntry (81 bytes)
Event: 143.918 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 nmethod 15131 0x0000000005097590 code [0x0000000005097720, 0x0000000005097b88]
Event: 143.918 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 15132       3       java.util.WeakHashMap$Entry::getKey (8 bytes)
Event: 143.918 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 nmethod 15132 0x00000000050970d0 code [0x0000000005097240, 0x00000000050974f0]
Event: 143.918 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 15133       3       com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.internal.editors.layout.gle2.ViewHierarchy::findViewInfoFor (120 bytes)
Event: 143.918 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 nmethod 15133 0x000000000509a210 code [0x000000000509a460, 0x000000000509b498]
Event: 143.925 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 15134       3       org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control::redraw (10 bytes)
Event: 143.925 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 nmethod 15134 0x0000000005096bd0 code [0x0000000005096d40, 0x0000000005097018]
Event: 144.416 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 15135       3       org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control::hasFocus (44 bytes)
Event: 144.417 Thread 0x00000000166b1000 nmethod 15135 0x0000000005096590 code [0x0000000005096720, 0x0000000005096a88]

GC Heap History (10 events):
Event: 66.780 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=18 (full 4):
 PSYoungGen      total 221696K, used 149276K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 147456K, 51% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000ef4c62b8,0x00000000f3b00000)
  from space 74240K, 99% used [0x00000000f3b00000,0x00000000f8300df0,0x00000000f8380000)
  to   space 107008K, 0% used [0x00000000f9780000,0x00000000f9780000,0x0000000100000000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 162509K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 23% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000c9eb3620,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 125575K, capacity 132146K, committed 132608K, reserved 1163264K
  class space    used 17376K, capacity 19127K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
Event: 66.811 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=18 (full 4):
 PSYoungGen      total 233984K, used 72242K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 107008K, 67% used [0x00000000f9780000,0x00000000fde0cad8,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 111104K, 0% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f9380000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 162517K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 23% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000c9eb5620,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 125575K, capacity 132146K, committed 132608K, reserved 1163264K
  class space    used 17376K, capacity 19127K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
}
Event: 66.811 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=19 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 233984K, used 72242K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 107008K, 67% used [0x00000000f9780000,0x00000000fde0cad8,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 111104K, 0% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f9380000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 162517K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 23% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000c9eb5620,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 125575K, capacity 132146K, committed 132608K, reserved 1163264K
  class space    used 17376K, capacity 19127K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
Event: 67.406 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=19 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 233984K, used 0K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 107008K, 0% used [0x00000000f9780000,0x00000000f9780000,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 111104K, 0% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f9380000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208167K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb49d38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 101997K, capacity 108402K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 11985K, capacity 13687K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
}
Event: 90.563 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=20 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 233984K, used 126976K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 100% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 107008K, 0% used [0x00000000f9780000,0x00000000f9780000,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 111104K, 0% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f9380000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208167K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb49d38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 109681K, capacity 116284K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12747K, capacity 14591K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
Event: 90.575 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=20 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 238080K, used 18688K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 111104K, 16% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f3940008,0x00000000f9380000)
  to   space 109568K, 0% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9500000,0x0000000100000000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208175K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb4bd38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 109681K, capacity 116284K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12747K, capacity 14591K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
}
Event: 126.789 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=21 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 238080K, used 71090K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 126976K, 41% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000ede2cac0,0x00000000f2700000)
  from space 111104K, 16% used [0x00000000f2700000,0x00000000f3940008,0x00000000f9380000)
  to   space 109568K, 0% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9500000,0x0000000100000000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208175K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb4bd38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 110214K, capacity 116892K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12766K, capacity 14623K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
Event: 126.800 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=21 (full 5):
 PSYoungGen      total 240128K, used 8980K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 130560K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2a80000)
  from space 109568K, 8% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9dc50e8,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 109056K, 0% used [0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f9500000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208183K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb4dd38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 110214K, capacity 116892K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12766K, capacity 14623K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
}
Event: 126.800 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=22 (full 6):
 PSYoungGen      total 240128K, used 8980K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 130560K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2a80000)
  from space 109568K, 8% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9dc50e8,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 109056K, 0% used [0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f9500000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 208183K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 29% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccb4dd38,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 110214K, capacity 116892K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12766K, capacity 14623K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
Event: 127.385 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=22 (full 6):
 PSYoungGen      total 240128K, used 0K [0x00000000eab00000, 0x0000000100000000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 130560K, 0% used [0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000eab00000,0x00000000f2a80000)
  from space 109568K, 0% used [0x00000000f9500000,0x00000000f9500000,0x0000000100000000)
  to   space 109056K, 0% used [0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f2a80000,0x00000000f9500000)
 ParOldGen       total 699392K, used 212075K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000eab00000, 0x00000000eab00000)
  object space 699392K, 30% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000ccf1af48,0x00000000eab00000)
 Metaspace       used 110214K, capacity 116892K, committed 126464K, reserved 1157120K
  class space    used 12766K, capacity 14623K, committed 19200K, reserved 1048576K
}

Deoptimization events (10 events):
Event: 90.996 Thread 0x000000001ad78000 Uncommon trap: reason=class_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x00000000037d651c method=org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.parser.Parser.consumeRule(I)V @ 4181
Event: 90.999 Thread 0x000000001ad78000 Uncommon trap: reason=array_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x0000000002d44930 method=java.util.TimSort.binarySort([Ljava/lang/Object;IIILjava/util/Comparator;)V @ 183
```


----------



## Akkulader (7. Okt 2014)

```
Event: 90.999 Thread 0x000000001ad78000 Uncommon trap: reason=array_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x0000000002d44930 method=java.util.TimSort.binarySort([Ljava/lang/Object;IIILjava/util/Comparator;)V @ 183
Event: 91.014 Thread 0x000000001ad78000 Uncommon trap: reason=unreached action=reinterpret pc=0x0000000004f06874 method=org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.lookup.Scope.getBinding([CILorg/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/lookup/InvocationSite;Z)Lorg/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/lookup/Binding; @ 570ª„uø3ÒV@
Event: 91.284 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=null_check action=make_not_entrant pc=0x0000000003c667d0 method=org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.MarkerManager.findMarkerInfo(Lorg/eclipse/core/resources/IResource;J)Lorg/eclipse/core/internal/resources/MarkerInfo; @ 45
Event: 91.285 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=null_check action=make_not_entrant pc=0x000000000323178c method=org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.MarkerManager.findMarkerInfo(Lorg/eclipse/core/resources/IResource;J)Lorg/eclipse/core/internal/resources/MarkerInfo; @ 45
Event: 140.434 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=class_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x000000000428bac4 method=java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(Ljava/lang/CharSequence;)Ljava/lang/AbstractStringBuilder; @ 26
Event: 140.434 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=class_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x0000000004279cf0 method=java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(Ljava/lang/CharSequence;II)Ljava/lang/AbstractStringBuilder; @ 18
Event: 141.354 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=class_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x000000000428bac4 method=java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(Ljava/lang/CharSequence;)Ljava/lang/AbstractStringBuilder; @ 26
Event: 141.354 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Uncommon trap: reason=class_check action=maybe_recompile pc=0x0000000004279cf0 method=java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(Ljava/lang/CharSequence;II)Ljava/lang/AbstractStringBuilder; @ 18

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 140.796 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebadab88) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 140.796 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebadb438) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.449 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebb9ca68) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.449 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/lang/ClassNotFoundException': sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler> (0x00000000ebb9d0c0) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\classfile\systemDictionary.cpp, line 202]
Event: 141.449 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebb9da70) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.449 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebb9e320) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.459 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebbb2378) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.459 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/lang/ClassNotFoundException': sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler> (0x00000000ebbb29d0) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\classfile\systemDictionary.cpp, line 202]
Event: 141.459 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebbb3380) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]
Event: 141.459 Thread 0x00000000026bd800 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x00000000ebbb3c30) thrown at [D:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-amd64-cygwin\jdk8u20\1074\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1275]

Events (10 events):
Event: 141.449 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler
Event: 141.449 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler done
Event: 141.449 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler
Event: 141.449 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler done
Event: 141.459 loading class org/eclipse/osgi/framework/internal/protocol/about/Handler
Event: 141.459 loading class org/eclipse/osgi/framework/internal/protocol/about/Handler done
Event: 141.459 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler
Event: 141.459 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler done
Event: 141.459 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler
Event: 141.459 loading class sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler done


Dynamic libraries:
0x0000000000400000 - 0x000000000044f000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\eclipse.exe
0x0000000077590000 - 0x0000000077739000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x0000000077470000 - 0x000000007758f000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x000007fefd6f0000 - 0x000007fefd75c000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x0000000077370000 - 0x000000007746a000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x000007fefd950000 - 0x000007fefd9b7000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x000007feff200000 - 0x000007feff20e000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x000007feff7d0000 - 0x000007feff899000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x000007fefd8b0000 - 0x000007fefd94f000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x000007fefbdb0000 - 0x000007fefbfa4000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\COMCTL32.dll
0x000007feff180000 - 0x000007feff1f1000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x000007feff4c0000 - 0x000007feff4ee000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x000007fefdd60000 - 0x000007fefde69000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x0000000072000000 - 0x0000000072012000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_64_1.1.200.v20120913-144807\eclipse_1503.dll
0x000007fefdc70000 - 0x000007fefdd4b000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x000007fefe080000 - 0x000007fefe09f000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x000007fefdef0000 - 0x000007fefe01d000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x000007fefc470000 - 0x000007fefc47c000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x000007fefb940000 - 0x000007fefb996000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x000007fefda60000 - 0x000007fefdc63000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x000007fefd200000 - 0x000007fefd20f000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x000007feff4f0000 - 0x000007feff589000 	C:\Windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x000007fefd7d0000 - 0x000007fefd8a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x0000000053bf0000 - 0x0000000054448000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\server\jvm.dll
0x000007fef3390000 - 0x000007fef3399000 	C:\Windows\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x000007fefd760000 - 0x000007fefd7ad000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x000007fefdd50000 - 0x000007fefdd58000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x000007fef9c30000 - 0x000007fef9c6b000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x0000000077760000 - 0x0000000077767000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x0000000054bd0000 - 0x0000000054ca2000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR100.dll
0x0000000054bc0000 - 0x0000000054bcf000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\verify.dll
0x0000000054b90000 - 0x0000000054bb8000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\java.dll
0x0000000054b70000 - 0x0000000054b86000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\zip.dll
0x000007fefe210000 - 0x000007fefef98000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x000007fefd3a0000 - 0x000007fefd3af000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x000007fefcba0000 - 0x000007fefcbb7000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x000007fefc8a0000 - 0x000007fefc8e7000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x000007fefd6c0000 - 0x000007fefd6de000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x0000000054b50000 - 0x0000000054b6a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\net.dll
0x000007fefcb40000 - 0x000007fefcb95000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x000007fefcb30000 - 0x000007fefcb37000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x000007fefaea0000 - 0x000007fefaec7000 	C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x000007fefae10000 - 0x000007fefae1b000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x000007fefaca0000 - 0x000007fefacb8000 	C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL
0x000007fefac80000 - 0x000007fefac91000 	C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL
0x0000000054b30000 - 0x0000000054b41000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\nio.dll
0x000007fefb2c0000 - 0x000007fefb2d5000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x000007fefb1e0000 - 0x000007fefb1f5000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x000007fefb1c0000 - 0x000007fefb1d9000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x000007fefc9c0000 - 0x000007fefca1b000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x000007fefb1b0000 - 0x000007fefb1bb000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x000007fefc540000 - 0x000007fefc547000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x000007fefa120000 - 0x000007fefa128000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x000007fefacd0000 - 0x000007fefad23000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x0000000017780000 - 0x0000000017828000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\212\1\.cp\swt-win32-4236.dll
0x000007fefd9c0000 - 0x000007fefda57000 	C:\Windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x000007fef9f80000 - 0x000007fef9ff1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x000007feff590000 - 0x000007feff7cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll
0x000007fefd6e0000 - 0x000007fefd6e4000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fefd670000 - 0x000007fefd674000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fefd680000 - 0x000007fefd684000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fefd400000 - 0x000007fefd403000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
0x0000000077750000 - 0x0000000077753000 	C:\Windows\system32\normaliz.DLL
0x000007feff210000 - 0x000007feff4bf000 	C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
0x000007fefd620000 - 0x000007fefd625000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fefd4b0000 - 0x000007fefd61c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x000007fefd3b0000 - 0x000007fefd3bf000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x000007fefb560000 - 0x000007fefb578000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x000007fefb9a0000 - 0x000007fefbacc000 	C:\Windows\system32\propsys.dll
0x0000000002310000 - 0x000000000232e000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\212\1\.cp\swt-gdip-win32-4236.dll
0x000007fefb720000 - 0x000007fefb936000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18455_none_2b283fd671e9bf4d\gdiplus.dll
0x000007fefb3b0000 - 0x000007fefb511000 	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
0x0000000180000000 - 0x0000000180011000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\78\1\.cp\os\win32\x86_64\localfile_1_0_0.dll
0x000007fefb050000 - 0x000007fefb061000 	C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\bundles\81\1\.cp\jWinHttp-1.0.0.dll
0x000007fef8780000 - 0x000007fef87f1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINHTTP.dll
0x000007fef8710000 - 0x000007fef8774000 	C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll
0x000007fefd170000 - 0x000007fefd195000 	C:\Windows\system32\SspiCli.dll
0x000007fefc7b0000 - 0x000007fefc7ba000 	C:\Windows\system32\credssp.dll
0x000007fefd3c0000 - 0x000007fefd3f6000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x000007fefa370000 - 0x000007fefa3c4000 	C:\Windows\system32\oleacc.dll
0x000007fefd2f0000 - 0x000007fefd304000 	C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll
0x0000000054cb0000 - 0x0000000054cd4000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\sunec.dll
0x000007fef02c0000 - 0x000007fef02fb000 	C:\Windows\system32\mlang.dll
0x000007fefd1a0000 - 0x000007fefd1f7000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x000007fefa2a0000 - 0x000007fefa2a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\msimg32.dll
0x00000000545d0000 - 0x0000000054768000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\awt.dll
0x0000000054580000 - 0x00000000545c7000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x000007fef8310000 - 0x000007fef850f000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x000007fef8300000 - 0x000007fef8307000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x000007feebaa0000 - 0x000007feecb43000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll
0x0000000022af0000 - 0x0000000022c24000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvspcap64.dll
0x000007fef8dd0000 - 0x000007fef90ed000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll
0x000007fefefa0000 - 0x000007feff177000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x000007fefd6a0000 - 0x000007fefd6ba000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x000007fefbcd0000 - 0x000007fefbcfc000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x000007feedbc0000 - 0x000007feedd28000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPI64.dll
0x000007fefd630000 - 0x000007fefd66a000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x0000000054530000 - 0x0000000054571000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_20\bin\t2k.dll
0x000007fef18e0000 - 0x000007fef25db000 	C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
0x000007fefa520000 - 0x000007fefa524000 	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fef0950000 - 0x000007fef0954000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
0x000007fef9550000 - 0x000007fef9554000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
0x000007fefe0a0000 - 0x000007fefe20c000 	C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
0x000007fefd690000 - 0x000007fefd694000 	C:\Windows\system32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
0x000007fefd210000 - 0x000007fefd2a1000 	C:\Windows\system32\SXS.DLL
0x000007fee9fa0000 - 0x000007feeb629000 	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
0x000007fefcfb0000 - 0x000007fefcfbb000 	C:\Windows\system32\Secur32.dll
0x000007fee9a00000 - 0x000007fee9f98000 	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
0x000007fef15c0000 - 0x000007fef167a000 	C:\Windows\system32\uiautomationcore.dll
0x000007fee9630000 - 0x000007fee99f4000 	C:\Windows\system32\d2d1.dll
0x000007feed5b0000 - 0x000007feed746000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWrite.dll
0x000007fef8030000 - 0x000007fef808d000 	C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
0x000007fef7e50000 - 0x000007fef8025000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
0x000007fef72f0000 - 0x000007fef7332000 	C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
0x000007fefbc80000 - 0x000007fefbccb000 	C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL
0x000007fef3d20000 - 0x000007fef3d5b000 	C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x00000000739a0000 - 0x00000000739a6000 	C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
0x000007fefbb20000 - 0x000007fefbb29000 	C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
0x000007fef65f0000 - 0x000007fef663f000 	C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
0x000007fef49d0000 - 0x000007fef49da000 	C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x000007fef3ce0000 - 0x000007fef3cf8000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x000007fef3cd0000 - 0x000007fef3cd9000 	C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x000007fefaf20000 - 0x000007fefaf2e000 	C:\Windows\system32\msimtf.dll
0x000007fee9130000 - 0x000007fee93a9000 	C:\Windows\system32\D3D10Warp.dll
0x000007fef7cc0000 - 0x000007fef7de5000 	C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.6 -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -Xms512m -Xmx1024m 
java_command: <unknown>
java_class_path (initial): C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse\\plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.3.0.v20120522-1813.jar
Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:/Program Files/Java/jre1.8.0_20/bin/server;C:/Program Files/Java/jre1.8.0_20/bin;C:/Program Files/Java/jre1.8.0_20/lib/amd64;C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Java\javapath;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\adt\eclipse;
USERNAME=User
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 , 64 bit Build 7601 Service Pack 1

CPU:total 4 (4 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 42 stepping 7, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, avx, aes, clmul, tsc, tscinvbit

Memory: 4k page, physical 8370856k(4580232k free), swap 16739848k(11825440k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (25.20-b23) for windows-amd64 JRE (1.8.0_20-b26), built on Jul 30 2014 13:51:23 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 10.0 (VS2010)

time: Tue Oct 07 00:31:40 2014
elapsed time: 144 seconds (0d 0h 2m 24s)
```


----------



## Machareder (7. Okt 2014)

Eclipse Community Forums: EGL Development Tools » IDE crashes with EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION
vielleicht hilft es dir ja
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=396721


----------



## chalkbag (8. Okt 2014)

Wenn ich nach deiner Java-Version 8.0_20-b26 suche, finde ich in den ersten Seiten viele Beiträge über "plötzliche" Abstürze. Hast du das Problem mit Java 7 auch?


----------



## Java20134 (19. Dez 2014)

Installiere doch noch einmal das JRE neu.


----------

